# 5 full & 3 frozen attempts ... all failed - what next?



## Ernie2008 (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone got any advice or hope?

We've just had our 8th failed attempt - all of them have totally failed - no chemical pregnancy,  no mis-carriage, no nothing!

ALL our embryos that have gone back have been really good quality - grade 1 or 2

My womb lining has always been good

My response to the drugs has always been good

DHs sperm has always been good

So whhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?

We've had the L1 and L2 implantation failure tests done which didn't come up with much - all normal apart from having a slightly raised level of NK cells and possibly similar antigens but nothing more and no raised NK cells in my womb.

It's really hard getting a fail at the best of times but repeated failure with no answers is just the pits ... we were referred 8 years ago because I've got a blocked tube - 1 blocked tube - can you believe it - if only life was that simple!!!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi, 
Just wanted to send you a big hug, I think it is almost harder when they can't pin it on something- have you had chromosonal tests/DNA fragmentation tests done, its the only thing that comes to mind.

Good luck picking yourself up, you sound very strong 
 
love

K x


----------



## Ernie2008 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Livity

Thank you for your reply.  I've not been on here or posted on here for ages - to be honest, we thought we'd finished with all this IVF horridness till our last NHS chance was offered to us - how could we resist??  Think we might be regretting it now - we had managed to get onto some sort of track life-wise without babies and as hard as it was - we were managing - now we're back at square one - hey ho - we did it so now have to pick up the pieces and go back to thinking about what we do next ....

No, we haven't had the tests you suggest - might look into those.  I've just been on the phone to foresight today to see if they can offer any advice - at the very least they are worth a try to get my body back to normal - they do hair analysis and check out your mineral and vitamin deficiencies etc and offer you a diet plan etc - no idea if there is anything in it but they suggest they get a 70% success rate for those having fertility problems - not convinced but given the amount of crap that I've pumped through my body going through this over the years, I think it's worth it just to get my health back on track again - there must be all sorts of imbalances going on by now .... I'm not usually into that sort of thing to be honest but will give it a go.

It is harder when there are no answers - you're right - we were just talking about that tonight as we were taking he dog for a walk - it's soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo frustrating

Thank you for your lovely message and the hugs that's really kind of you

xxx


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello, bless your heart, you sound so strong despite all the c**p that you have been through.

Its just a thought, a friend of mine had many tests done through a Naprotechnology clinic ( London I think) and they came up with interesting finds and good treatment plans so thought it may be something for you to look into. Sadly my friend and I are no longer in touch so I cant find out any more details for you, but if you google it I am sure you will get useful info.

Best wishes and I soooooooooooooooo hope that your prayers are answered and your dreams come true xx

Love Tinx xx


----------



## Ernie2008 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Tinx

Thank you for your reply - I've never heard of the clinic you suggest but will google and see what they are all about.  You're little girl looks beautiful - I hope you're successful in trying for another.  I love her name - we had a friend called Willow - met her through IVF strangely enough.

Thanks again for your reply - I'm very grateful for sites like this - it's hard to find anyone who understands unless they've experienced this god awful journey .. no one knows what to say to us anymore(!)

xxx


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks honey.

I really wish you so much luck. Its all so painful and distressing but we have to just battle on!!!

Thank goodness for FF eh, it keeps me sane and thousands of others, its so great to know that we are not alone.

Thanks for comments re Willow! Her middle name is Star and we think her name, nature and looks are all beautiful! We have been SO blessed, just praying that one day a 2nd miracle may come along 

Best wishes to you honey xx

PS Willow is 2 next week, OMG time flies! Must update the piccie!!  xx


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Ernie

I am so sorry to read about the heartache you are going through so far but you sound like you are in a similar position to me _ I had one blocked tube and had 4 IVF attempts and 1 frozen and never got pg then had a surprise natural bfp my DD is now 1 so hang in there miracles happen xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PinknBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ernie

I just stumbled accross you post and felt compelled to reply.

We were in a similar position to you although on one of our fresh cycles we got a chemical pregnancy. All other cycles we had fab embies and fab lining ALL BFN's.

No answers for us either we had 5 attempts and decided to have the full immune testing carried out at CARE Nottingham. There are only a few clinics in UK that offer the tests CARE nottingham, ARGC London and another which I am not sure of.

Bloods are taken from you and DH and shipped to Chicago - the tests are more commonly know as Chicago test (for the reason that thats where they are sent)

After being told by our NHS clinic (even tho we paid private) that there was nothing wrong with us except the initial DX (PCOS and mild male factor) I was not convinced.

We saved and went to Nottingham, they found the problem immedaitely devised a unique protocol with drugs to combat the problems found in the tests (shared antigen & anti thyroid anti bodies)

We cycles yet again..... for the 6th time but first time on immune protocol and the result is sleeping in his cot right now! AND after all that I found out last month I am pregnant naturally after 7yrs of hard TTC abd 6 IVF's the immune drugs and subsequent pregnancy have definately done something to me! Our son was only 10months old when I got PG.

The doc we saw was Dr George Ndukwe at CARE Notts. I have met many ladies over the years of IVF 3 that had similar problems and lack of success have been to CARE and all 3 are currently pregnant with babies from immune cycles.

I hoep this give you something positive to think about, I really do understand your pain and to go through 8 cycles and still be sane... WOW I think you are a star.

Keep your chin up - there are answers out there

Love
Becky
x


----------

